# Huge bag on first freshener Boer doe.



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

She is a first freshener, as far as I know she is full Boer goat. Sure looks like she has some dairy goat in her. Look at that bag!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Sheesh! Looks like that girl will have more than enough milk for her kids!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I bet she’s full of boys!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Wow! Thats amazing!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Wow! You may have to milk a little bit out when she kids, just so the babies can get a good latch on her teats.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Holy moley!! That's an udder! Looks like you've got yourself a dairy doe without even trying.:haha: You should train her to be milked.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Holy smokes, that udder would make a first class Nubian jealous! Wow, I hope you’re going to save the excess milk for future bottle kids. It looks like she could feed quads with milk to spare. When is she due? I hope it’s soon or she might pop.
Good luck kidding


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

With that udder..she should handle feeding 4 or more. One good thing. You can milk her after she feeds her wee ones. And always have spare milk! Congrats!


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

Thanks for all the ohhhh, and awwwe, I am in awe as well. I will do my best to milk her, did not think to milk her before she kids, may have to try that. If she keeps up that amazing bag I will train her to the milk stand. I moved her to the pen closer to the camera so I could really watch her. Hope I can focus on work today. LOL I still felt some ligaments last night though.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Lisa Storksen said:


> Thanks for all the ohhhh, and awwwe, I am in awe as well. I will do my best to milk her, did not think to milk her before she kids, may have to try that. If she keeps up that amazing bag I will train her to the milk stand. I moved her to the pen closer to the camera so I could really watch her. Hope I can focus on work today. LOL I still felt some ligaments last night though.


I would not milk her before she kids. She has a plug in her teats, which keeps dirt and bacteria out of her udder. If you remove that, you are setting her up for potential mastitis issues. But definitely consider milking her after she kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> I would not milk her before she kids. She has a plug in her teats, which keeps dirt and bacteria out of her udder. If you remove that, you are setting her up for potential mastitis issues. But definitely consider milking her after she kids!


You are very right. I hope she goes soon, that bag is scary large. But it's soft and supple and does not seem to bother her.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Lisa Storksen said:


> You are very right. I hope she goes soon, that bag is scary large. But it's soft and supple and does not seem to bother her.


That's great! Can't wait so see her cute baby/ies!


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

We are on close baby watch tonight. Ligaments are gone, vilva nice and squishy, and believe it or not, her bag is bigger! Still soft and supple.


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

Two doelings! I have had less than an hour of sleep, but at least I got to be there and they are both doing well.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Lisa Storksen said:


> View attachment 198619
> Two doelings! I have had less than an hour of sleep, but at least I got to be there and they are both doing well.
> View attachment 198615


They're so cute!!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Cute! I'm glad all's well!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Awe!! Congrats!! They're so cute


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

They are adorable!! And that is quite the udder for a boer!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are BEAUTIFUL! And we dont have to worry that Mom doesnt have enough milk! Lol please put the wee ones on the 2021 Kidding Tally.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

YES !! 2 does from a mama with a handsome udder!! That's perfect. Congratulations!!


----------



## Lisa Storksen (May 29, 2019)

CBPitts said:


> I bet she's full of boys!


Two girls! I never would have guessed !


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats! They are cute. Bet they will be nice chunky girls with all they milk they will be getting!


----------

